# Grafton Brewing Competition 2019



## Brew Matt (14/1/19)

*
Will you be entering the Grafton Brewing Competition in 2019?*

*THE EVENT*

The Grafton Brewing Competition is coming up shortly, with *entries closing on Friday 26th April 2019* (earlier if using a drop off point).

This is a not for profit event. Entries are welcomed from both experienced and newer amateur brewers, with entry fee’s being very affordable at $2 per entry.

Attending and taking part in the event has become a yearly pilgrimage for some. 

*BJCP*

The event has been running in varying formats since 1867 and will again be a BJCP sanctioned event in 2019. 

*SEEKING JUDGES*

Judging takes place on Saturday 4th May 2019, with judges’ feedback being sent out after the Grafton Show opens the following week.

The judging panels consist of BJCP certified or provisional judges, experienced beer judges, and commercial brewers.

If you are interested in being on the judging panel (or know of someone suitable) and are able to get to Grafton, please contact to discuss further.

Those entrants wishing to attend on the judging day as spectators, please RSVP as soon as possible (numbers are limited).

*GET THE PROGRAMME*

The Programme will be available on the website shortly (www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com). Used latest AABC Guidelines which can be downloaded from the website. 

Any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask.


*DROP OFF POINTS*

It is hoped that drop off points will be setup around Australia (similar to previous years). For those outside of the area, this makes entering the competition very affordable.

GRAFTON/CLARENCE VALLEY

Grafton Show Office – Please refer to programme for details

*We hope to have entry points around Australia similar to previous years. These are still being confirmed. *

*If you have a good relationship with your local brewing supplier, and think they may be interested in being a forwarder, please let us know.
*

*ABOUT GRAFTON*

Grafton has plenty of inexpensive accommodation, much of this being in walking distance to the judging venue.

Grafton also has a great beer and brewing heritage, and has a number of hotels with great atmosphere and beers on tap for those wishing to have a look around when the judging concludes.

Happy brewing!


----------



## Brew Matt (4/2/19)

Happy to advise that Steve at Belco Brew Supplies (ACT) will be a forwarder again for this years competition.

Details below:

Belco Brew Supplies – Flynn 22 Joyner Crescent Flynn ACT 2615 Phone: 0432044908 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

Now, for all those ACT entries that were promised during ANHC a few years back!


----------



## Brew Matt (6/2/19)

Pleased to confirm that we have more drop off points:

*Tasmania*
Brew By You – Moonah 51b Main Road Moonah TAS 7009 Phone: 03 6278 3881 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

Brew By You – Invermay 120 Invermay Road Invermay TAS 7248 Phone: 03 6326 6881 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

*NSW*
Southern Highlands Home Brew – Mittagong 3/224 Old Hume Hwy, Mittagong NSW 2575 Phone: 0405 127 533 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019
*
Western Australia*
Brewmart Brewing Supplies – Bayswater 32 Railway Parade Bayswater, WA 6053 Phone: 08 93702484 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

*South Australia*
Country Brewer – Clovelly Park 8 / 1240 – 1242 South Rd Clovelly Park, SA 5042 Phone: 08 81771110 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

*QLD*
Hoppy Days Brewing Supplies – Virginia Unit 4/8 Shannon Place Virginia QLD 4014 Phone: 07 3265 6969 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

Country Brewer – Stafford 12 Webster Rd, Stafford QLD 4053 Phone: 0733560527 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

Hopefully more to come. If you know of a suitable business that would benefit from being a drop off point please let us know

A full current list can be found here: https://graftonbrewingcompetition.com/drop-off-points/


----------



## Brew Matt (7/2/19)

Announcing 4 more NSW drop off points:

Brew Shop - Campbelltown 55 Queen St Campbelltown NSW 2560 Phone: 02 46256800 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

Brew Shop - Kirrawee 18 Flora St Kirrawee NSW 2232 Phone: 02 95211091 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

Brew Shop - Nowra 32 Jellicoe St South Nowra 2541 Phone: 02 44221919 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019

Brew Shop Peakhurst ESB 60A Henry Lawson Drive Peakhurst 2210 Phone: 02 95335952 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019


----------



## Brew Matt (13/2/19)

Great news! Wicked Elf Beers at Port Macquarie are now a drop off point for entries.
Wicked Elf Beers – Port Macquarie 1/58 Uralla Road. Port Macquarie, NSW, 2444 Phone: 02 6581 3949 Cut off: COB Thursday 18th April 2019
Only 72 days until entries close!


----------



## Lachie (21/2/19)

Are scores and feedback provided to entrants for their beers?

Regards Lachie


----------



## DazGore (27/3/19)

Do/will you accept 500ml cans or do you prefer the PET bottles?


----------



## Brew Matt (27/3/19)

DazGore said:


> Do/will you accept 500ml cans or do you prefer the PET bottles?



500ml cans will be fine.


----------



## DazGore (30/3/19)

Thanks. Can I post to Grafton or do I have to send to a forwarder near me? I'm in Newcastle


----------



## Brew Matt (4/4/19)

DazGore said:


> Thanks. Can I post to Grafton or do I have to send to a forwarder near me? I'm in Newcastle



You are welcome to mail directly if you do not have a forwarder close by.


----------



## watHop (4/4/19)

What is the address to post straight to Grafton. Just want to check I did look at the program not sure as it’s only open 2 days week or is there a place for everyday drop offs from post.


----------



## Brew Matt (6/4/19)

watHop said:


> What is the address to post straight to Grafton. Just want to check I did look at the program not sure as it’s only open 2 days week or is there a place for everyday drop offs from post.



Hi watHop, 

You are correct that the address shown in the programme is only open 2 days a week, however the postman should know about this and co-ordinate with this, or leave a collection card.

If you email [email protected] when sending, happy to keep an eye open to make sure it arrives OK.


----------



## watHop (6/4/19)

Thanks Brew Matt that sounds good to me.


----------



## Brew Matt (10/4/19)

For those that may not have a copy of the 2019 Grafton Brewing Programme, it can be downloaded from www.graftonbrewingcompetition.com


----------



## nathan2010 (11/5/19)

Anyone know when results are available


----------



## SponsorSFC (14/5/19)

nathan2010 said:


> Anyone know when results are available



This was posted by Brew Matt elsewhere so I hope he doesn't mind me reposting here:



> Hi All,
> Results for the 2019 Grafton Brewing Competition appear below. (Formatting was lost when posted here on the forum).
> Thanks to everyone that entered. Some really interesting & innovative beers. Lots of brewers put lots of effort into entering!
> 0.3 Pale Coloured Beer Style All Grain (Brewed From Scratch)
> ...


----------



## nathan2010 (14/5/19)

What’s high commended mean. I got it for my Aussie lager.


----------



## DazGore (14/5/19)

nathan2010 said:


> What’s high commended mean. I got it for my Aussie lager.


Congrats, I'm not sure. I got first in American Pale Ale, so pretty happy with that


----------



## DazGore (15/5/19)

Will there be a full list of results uploaded somewhere at some stage? Looking forward to receiving feedback and scores.


----------



## nathan2010 (31/5/19)

I received my results in the mail and pretty stoked with a 38 for my lager.


----------

